# Yall Like Shrimps? I do!!!



## surfinsapo (Jun 29, 2007)

*Well I was shopping at the local super market and was passing by the seafood dept. and noticed they were selling shrimp kabobs for 50 cents each. There are 6 peeled and cleaned shrimp on each sugar cane skewer. I asked for 20 skewers worth and the salesman said I could get a case of 56 skewers for $28.00. That's 336 shrimp for $28.00. I couldn't pass this up.*


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh man that looks good.  Great score on the shrimp.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 29, 2007)

Your a real bad boy. I am fixing to have bacon and scrambled egg sandwiches made with bacon which come from deceased juajalotes. Whuts a Mother to do?

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Man ! From the looks of those huge pics you posted........lookin' good.
Is that a palm tree in the background??


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 29, 2007)

I feel a feeding frenzy coming on.  

One of my first real smokers was a LyfeTyme Pit.  I miss that pit.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok...That's IT !!!!
I'm moving !!!!!!!!


----------



## Unity (Jun 29, 2007)

I've never seen anything like that in _our_ grocery stores!    Fabulous find, §§.   

--John  8)


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 30, 2007)

lovely


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 30, 2007)

Fine catch SS great pic's too We gonna start a food porn photo thread. so send in your best, this looks pretty good too But we need to not repost old photos to save bandwith on the site


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 30, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Fine catch SS great pic's too We gonna start a food porn photo thread. so send in your best, this looks pretty good too But we need to not repost old photos to save bandwith on the site



The photos I posted are hosted at kamado.com they don't take up bandwidth from bbq-central. here's an example. http://www.kamado.com/discus/messages/1/29407.jpg


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 30, 2007)

that's huge savings on those shrimps! already peeled and skewered, how easy is that!?!?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2007)

Excellent!!!! Price & cook!


----------

